# ammonia spike or high



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I think i jacked up the benifical bacterial colony and right now my tank is doing a cycle to recolonize. anyhow i check my paramiters, nitrite at 0 but ammonia at a crazy 6-7. What can i do to lower it?

A water change is suppose to be the answer but thinking that if i do a water change i will slow down the process of bateria gathering. Help?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Did you increase the bio-load? That could cause this kind of problem. If it were me, I would do a small water change daily add salt to lessen the effect of the ammonia and possible nitrIte spike that may result. This will prolong the cycle, but if this is in your ray tank.....it will be worth it.


----------

